# Luxell LXP 400, caracteristicas y opiniones, excelente o pesima alternativa?



## jhoni1234 (Mar 24, 2009)

Estimados:

Abro este thread para que me orienten sobre esta marca, ya que estoy por comprar una luxell lxp-400 de 120W RMS en 8 y 200RMS en 4 y nose si es buena tengo buenas referencias pero nunca la use exigiendola. Se que tiene transformador toroidal y esas cositas. Pero es china y nose que tal esta.

Espero sus respuestas y espero que me puedan ayudar.

Muchas Gracias

Juan.


----------



## david_18ar (Ene 6, 2010)

hola, mira yo estoy por comprar la misma potencia y estoy en la misma duda, se me hace que miente un poco con los rms si alguien la tiene o la escucho que comente gracias


----------



## cris9999 (Dic 2, 2010)

yo estoy desidiendome pero no se, sera buena esta potencia? tengo dos cajas con parlante gbr 250 rms con tweetter bala moon 200w rms


----------



## emmanueldj (Dic 15, 2010)

Es un caño esa potencia, tira hasta no poder. Realmente creo que si tira lo que dice.Yo tengo una.Hace 9 años que soy Dj y trabajo con los mejores equipos en la empresa (crown, Denon, JBL, DAS, Numark, Samsom, Crest, etc) y la verdad que me compre esta para tener en mi casa, y es un fierro. a los parlantes de 200RMS los podes desconar.asi que, es mi simple consejo.Saludos


----------



## ORUZ (Dic 15, 2010)

creo que es una marca buena para el propósito  saludos, amigo y suerte.


----------

